# Eclipse - XSD zu Javacode



## Nestos (6. Mai 2012)

Ich bin ziemlich neu was das Thema XSD und XML angeht und hänge gerade bei dem Versuch aus einer XSD-Datei Java-Klassen zu generieren.
Nach längerem googlen, bin ich auf den Begriff EMF gestoßen, konnte damit aber leider nichts anfangen.

Nun meine Frage:
Wie kann man in Eclipse leicht und ohne größeren Aufwand aus einer XSD-Datei Java-Klassen erzeugen, mit denen man XML-Dateien auslesen, erstellen und speichern kann?

MfG,
 Nestos.


----------



## SlaterB (7. Mai 2012)

wenn du die grundlegenden Wege noch nicht kennst, woher hast du überhaupt die Idee dazu?
wofür brauchst du das, spricht etwas gegen normalen Java-Code new Object()?

ich habe ja nichts dagegen dass du es versuchst, aber klingt ohne Plan etwas komisch,


google kannst du zwar selber, hast du auch geschrieben, aber paar Links muss ich posten, notfalls einfach ignorieren 
Aus XML Schema "passende" Java Klassen generieren... @ tutorials.de: Tutorials, Forum & Hilfe
dort genannt
Welcome to XMLBeans


----------



## Gast2 (7. Mai 2012)

Nestos hat gesagt.:


> Nach längerem googlen, bin ich auf den Begriff EMF gestoßen, konnte damit aber leider nichts anfangen.



Und dann einfach weiter googlen ging nicht. Einfach EMF und XSD eingeben.
1. Eintrag 
Help - Eclipse Platform


----------

